# Crazy DIY Saltwater Tank



## Dawna (Jul 29, 2013)

Not sure if any of you have already seen this video but I happen to of came across it and would love to share it:





Crazy DIY


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Oh my that's incredible, a true show tank for sure but love how he's so humble about it. 

Just one question where's part 2 I want to see more and it looked like he was cut off.???


----------



## Dawna (Jul 29, 2013)

Not sure. I would love to watch the whole thing though


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Brilliant guy. Knowhow & business brains = $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm waiting for him to say, "I don't really like the commercial cars out there, they don't really have the features I want, so... I built a jetpack... from scratch"


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Sounds like he could probably do it LOL!!


----------



## Dawna (Jul 29, 2013)

I think if he ever have that thought come up to mind then he might just be able to do it LOL He is smart enough to get a mansion that can fill a mansion size aquarium and buy all those fancy materials to make them.


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

that is amazing!!! his fish tank cost is more than my townhouse.. kinda sad! :lol:


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Reckon said:


> I'm waiting for him to say, "I don't really like the commercial cars out there, they don't really have the features I want, so... I built a jetpack... from scratch"


He likes commercial cars as he has a couple of Ferraris that he works on himself. I believe on Reefcentral there is a pic of the engine of one on a stand.


----------

